# FINALLY got my GT-R!!!



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey guys, super long time lurker here. I have been into imports, and more specifically GT-R's for as long as I can remember. I suppose i got into cars late, buying my first 240sx in my early 20's. I've owned four 240's, a couple MK2/3 Supras, then my favorite owned car, the Subaru WRX, which is my current daily driver. Throughout the years, I have changed obsessions many many times, but the GT-R has always been the one car I have always come back to. 

I won't go into all the details over the years of coming so close to getting my GTR, I'm not writing a novel here lol. Anyways, I bought the car in early February, and finally picked it up May 2nd! A LOT of BS transpired in the 4 months after I paid for the car, but its all over with now, and I FINALLY got my dream car in my garage!

Here is a quick run down of the car (that's my stage 4 WRX parked in the driveway too) ...

*Engine:*
- 114,xxx kms
- N1 oil pump
- JUN oil collar
- Eagle rods
- New crank bearings (unknown make)
- Cryo treated gears
- New OEM water pump
- New idlers tensioners and springs 
- Greddy timing belt 
- Head re-surfaced by Creaser with new valve seals and brass valve guides with port and polish
- Cometic metal head gasket 
- Full Nissan RB26 OEM gasket set; all gaskets replaced including copper washers for turbo oil and coolant lines, 
- New front and rear main seals 
- New silicone heater hoses and stainless steel hose clamps 
- Samco rad hoses 
- BLITZ copper core rad
- R34 NUR GTR center coil pack garnish
- Spec stage 3+ 6 puck sprung clutch
- Divorced Twin turbo pipe
- Apexi Dual intakes
- Mines titanium Dump pipes
- Greddy Downpipe
- Veilside 3" catback
- Intake manifold, rocker covers, coilpack cover, & TT pipe powder coated black

*Suspension/Handling:*
- Yokohama Advan S2 tires (255/40/17)
- Blitz 17inch rims
- New OEM drilled and vented rotors
- EBC green stuff brake pads
- Ohlins adjustable coilovers (rear)
- Tanabe Sustec Pro adjustable coilovers (front)
- Cusco front & Rear strut bars

*Interior*
- Alcantara shift boot
- Alcantara E-brake boot
- NISMO Ball Shift Knob - White
- Prosport Premium electric boost gauge (peak/hold/warning)
- Greddy Turbo Timer
- Nismo gauge cluster
- Nardi Steering wheel
- New pioneer speakers in door cars

Here are a few pictures, last pictures are from today:

















































































































































Lemme know what you guys think!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great. Just enjoy it. You have waited long enough!


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Beautiful car mate, well done on the purchase, hope you enjoy it


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks!

I really don't have a 'gameplan' thus far, only some of the basics, Apexi intakes went on last week, proper boost gauge, and the shift knob so far. A boost controller is next on the list as well. I have been taking every chance I get to take her out, I am very happy with the purchase.


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

By the way, is that a nardi steering wheel???, I have one just like it in my shed


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

stephenwap said:


> By the way, is that a nardi steering wheel???, I have one just like it in my shed


Yup it is! It's going to be replaced shortly, it is quite worn


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

looks very clean.

I just drove my 32 after nearly a year and damn its a sexy beast to drive


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

that is one clean r32..  Enjoy it.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks guys!

On a slight side-note, I am not hitting targeted boost levels, I believe I am only running on wastegate pressure and not totally sure why. Most of the hoses have been replaced under the hood, and I suspect both boost restrictor pills never found their way back in place. I have checked all lines and hoses, there's nothing disconnected or loose, car runs very strong and boost comes on quick, but will not boost over 10lbs, any ideas?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice to see more GTRs in Canada, who are you insuring it with btw? 

Last time i checked it was a pita to get anyone to even look at them once you mention he horrible 3 letters (RHD, not GTR lol)


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

Because factory set boost pressure as standard is set at 0.7 bar (10psi)


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Very Nice!!


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome example. Very cleaning looking. Well done you buddy enjoy it & take care of her.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Ross said:


> Because factory set boost pressure as standard is set at 0.7 bar (10psi)


Hey thanks a lot guys, I appreciate the comments!

Now about being at factory boost, I thought that as well. I thought factory boost was slightly over 10psi (10.25lbs)? If that is the case, im hitting very slightly under that, mid 9psi, and that my system is worn slightly and not getting where it should be.


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

Congratulations mate. Really tidy example in the best colour! 

I wanted an R33 GTR from the age of 15 onwards and lurked on here also. It's a great feeling when its finally in your garage. Enjoy!


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks Bad GTR, it still feels surreal, everytime I go into the garage it truly puts a smile on my face just looking at it!

Additionally, about my possible boost issue, I should add that the standard boost pill had been removed prior to getting the car, and I'm unsure if the second pill is still intact.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

stephenwap said:


> By the way, is that a nardi steering wheel???, I have one just like it in my shed


i thought of that as well. very same as mine too that came off my impreza

looks very clean buddy. enjoy it =)


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey guys, it's been ages since I've updated my build thread. For the last couple months I have enjoyed my GTR more and more, added a few things and even got it into an autoX event! Since my original post, I've changed my steering wheel, replaced my leaky injectors, added boost, oil temp, oil pressure & water temp gauges, installed a boost controller and logged a few hundred more miles. 

Yesterday I took sometime to grab some artsy photos after a nice long drive through the country. Shitty weather is coming, not very much time left to enjoy the car. Here are a few pictures of the car and the additions since my last update.























































New Nardi steering wheel









Greddy Oil Filter Relocation kit with oil temp & pressure sensors installed









Greddy Profec II Spec B boost controller









Prosport Oil temp & pressure and water temp gauges installed with custom bezel









Prosport boost gauge









Nothing left to do this season, but over the winter I would really like to get a set of coilovers to adjust my ride height and further adjust my dampening for next season of autoX. Power-wise I will be looking for some N1 or R34 turbos, and some cams to enhance my low end power.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations, stunning example.........Enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking good buddy some cracking photos you have taken there. Looks a really nice clean example you have there.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the comments, guys! I don't daily drive the car, for the most part it sits in the garage waitong on me and nice weather to take her out. It's easy to keep it looking clean when it stays locked away for 90% of its life, but being beyond anal about cleeaning it doesn't hurt either 

So far I have logged 3200kms since buying the car and for the most part it has been problem free. Back in June I had a very bad leaking injector and 3 others with slow leaks so that set me back a few weeks trying to source stock replacments and wait for shipping etc. I also got the turbo system working the way it should have been after A LOT of searching. Luckily for me there is 1 other R32 GTR in town so i was abe to grab a restrictor pill from him until I installed the boost controller. Now I am boosting slightly more than 1 bar, and have it setup to hit like a freight train. Now just need a tune to see what kind of power im making and clean up my AFRs as I'm running way rich.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Great looking ride! Well speced too. Congrats!


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Bump for a long overdue update!

It has been quite awhile since my last update, but over the course the summer and fall I slowly pieced together my current build, and of course bought some parts 

The coilovers that came with the car aren't height adjustable, which was a big drawback for me, I quickly became tiresome of the way it was handling, and of course, the way it sat/stance. I wasted some time and money buying a set of Tokico struts and springs that dropped the car, but made the car feel like a bouncy castle!

I quickly sold those and picked up a minty set of Cusco Type Zero-1 coilovers, and that started the spending spree for a couple weeks. The car is now parked in my garage for the winter, and I cannot wait to get it back on the road! 

Here is a quick rundown of some of the new stuff I have piling up for next season!

*Cusco Type Zero-1 suspension 11kg fronts/9kg rears*









*SSR Type C 18x9.5 +12 w/ Michelin Pilot Sports 255/35r/18s*









*With Racing Project Catch can*









*HEL braided stainless brakelines F&R*









*KTS Stainless braided clutchline*









*Cusco Master cylinder brace*









*Genuine C's Racing short shifter!*









*Beatrush Cooling Panel*









Oh ya, late fall, I sold my stage 4 WRX and found this low mileage super minty fresh 2006 STi. Other than Eibach lowering springs, the car is completely stock - exactly what I wanted - so I could concentrate on the GTR build for next season.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Also, looking for some insight on which lines to plum for proper catch can operation.


----------



## Yves (Mar 17, 2011)

great car, some really nice pictures 2!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice mate... Looking good,


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey, thanks guys! I need to grab some updated shots of the car with some of the new items installed. 

Anyone have any suggestions on how or which hoses should be blocked/plumbed for the new catchcan?


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

yeah very great car.. the ssr wheels comes great on a gtr r32!!


----------



## danxs (Jan 20, 2009)

awesome looking gtr mate. i have a white one but am secretly wishing mine was black lol


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments, guys!

Will have more updates soon, just need to sort my photos, been much too busy to play in the garage.


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

scott240 said:


> Thanks Bad GTR, it still feels surreal, everytime I go into the garage it truly puts a smile on my face just looking at it!
> 
> .


I know how you feel I get that all the time!! yep def the best colour!!:clap:


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hah! Another black GTR ftw!


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm loving your R32, Black is my 2nd fravoute colour, Grey being mine! Oh, I have a Grey one! ;-)
I'm in the place on pluming the Catch can, I've got the same can, You going closed or open plum?


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Damn that is one clean R32. All the best mate and enjoy it!!!


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

brett21 said:


> I'm loving your R32, Black is my 2nd fravoute colour, Grey being mine! Oh, I have a Grey one! ;-)
> I'm in the place on pluming the Catch can, I've got the same can, You going closed or open plum?


I'll have pictures hopefully tomorrow morning with another update, but I have it setup with the pcv plugged and the bung on the intake to the rear turbo plugged as well. The stock piping for the side to side on the valve covers is still in place and the bung that did go to the pcv is capped. 

Essentially just like this setup.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

More updates!

I have been tinkering around with the car for the last couple weeks off and on. Had quite the time tracking down the correct size fittings and hoses. This city is brutal for what seems anything I'm trying to find lol. 

Anyways, after checking with multiple shops, and almost getting some custom fittings made up, I was able to grab the correct brass fittings I needed, inconjuction with 3/4" hose. The fittings on the RB26 valve covers & on my catch tank are 7/8" so I had to get creative and find some fittings that would taper down to a much more common 3/4s. I ended up using a small piece of stock hosing, then with the new fitting tapered down to the smaller hose, worked perfectly. 



















And pretty much the finished version, need to do up my battery brace and may add another hose clamp or two.










Next up with blocking off the PCV. I picked up this plug at Home Depot, it barely fit, but will work just fine. 



















...then plugged the rear turbo intake bung with this little guy. 3/4" fitting for those who are wondering. Fit perfectly, may add a clamp just for peace of mind.



















Up next was the Cusco master cylinder brace, straight forward install, difficult to get my giant hands in and around it lol










Last but not least, quick and easy Beatrush cooling panel install










Then the best part, we had an absolutely beautiful day, +10 and sunny in the middle of January, unreal. I started up the car like I do every few days, and after revving a bunch I couldn't resist taking it around the block! Was nice to see how the new wheels and the new stance looked on the car once it was out of the garage. 

Front definitely needs moar lower, and I'm debating on running some 10-15mm spacers all around.



















Lemme know what you think!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

i love it!


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Amazing looking loving them pictures buddy.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Should have another update soon, maybe tomorrow as it is my day off. I messed with my front coilovers today, lowered it a smidge but needs a little more tweaking for my liking.


----------



## midnightclub (Apr 23, 2010)

Lovely R32 mate.....


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

perfectly! looks very good with the ssr on a black r32 gtr


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys! Still lots to improve on and change for my liking. Need to finish working on the stance, will most likely have to roll the inner fender lips so they don't destroy my tires.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey guys, need some help on fitting my C's short shifter. After lots of head scratching and google searching, I have come to the conclusion that the kit I bought from Japan did not come with the small aluminum spacer. Now I am unable to move the shifter side to side, only up and down into 3&4 and neutral. 

Now, for those that are familiar with the kit, is the spacer needed for proper install in on the r32? If it is, anyone know where I can find one or the size specs so I can machine one up?

Here is a picture for reference:


----------



## uncle (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks a clean example, like the wheels.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## kot (Jan 19, 2013)

nice car I have same color 32


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments, guys!

Another small update for today. Now that my hands have thawed, I have been able to upload a couple pictures from this evening. With our recent cold snap this past week, weather has dipped to -35 and even colder with the wind, it has kept me from working in my garage. 

As I mentioned in my previous post, I needed some insight on how to properly fit my Cs Racing short shifter. The kit I bought did not come with the required spacer so I had to search to find the dimensions online. Luckily I came across some that seemed to be accurate so I had a local shop machine me up a spacer out of aluminum. I picked up the piece this afternoon and raced home so I could finish this install. Unfortunately, my luck, the piece was slightly too big and would not fit in the shift shaft tunnel. 

So, before heading back to the machine shop, I grabbed my file and for a good hour or so, I was able to take enough material off so that it fit perfectly. Here are a couple pictures, I will have more if anyone is looking for a walk through for an R32 install.

The spacer I had made up (50mm OD, 40mm ID, 15mm tall)









Thought for sure it was going to work after sizing it up









Put in some work with my file, feels good to modify something to make it work









Almost done!









And the finished verion









I have not driven the car yet, but just going through the gears, it feels night and day more solid as compared to the stock shifter. There is no play in the shift arm, and each gear snaps into place, I cant wait until summer!!


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

*RWD Switch mod*

Hey guys, another quick update for this week. I wanted to have this mod done over the Christmas break but between work and all the festivities, I only just got around to it. 

I've always liked the ability of the GTR to be able to switch from RWD-4WD, and being user controlled would be a plus. I did a little reading and basically with a custom switch, you are killing power to the 4wd fuse under the dash, thus making it rwd. Here are a couple pictures I snapped along the way. 

8 screws if I remember correctly to get the gauge surround out









Biggest drill bit I could find, I had to use it to bore the hole out even bigger for the switch to mount









First switch lock nut on the back actually broke from being too tight and from the cold lol









I used a type 10 fuse tap, and 10amp inline fuse









Had to pick up another switch, same style, but now this while face lights up when it is turned on (4wd turned off)









And of course I had to try it out, didn't have much room outside the garage with a driveway full of vehicles. It works! 









Quick little video clip of how the switch works once the car is running. I know this isn't ground breaking stuff, but I'm sure someone out there will benefit from somewhat of a walk-through.


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Good progress buddy! You have really gone for it! I have got a bit done over xmas aswell really need to update my project thread!


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks mate! 

I love build threads. Other than looking at stuff I can't afford, the rest of my time online is following so many builds from around the world, so many good ideas out there.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey guys, another small update for today. I finally got my Ichiba 15mm bolt on spacers I bought from a user on GTRCanada. I really wanted to work on the stance of my Godzilla, so these are going on the rears. These pictures are terrible to show off how the car is sitting now, but between a blizzard and almost no room in my garage as I am in the middle of finishing the interior. I will grab some better shots tomorrow when it is light out.

I will definitely be rolling the inner fender lip and lowering the car probably another half inch or so.










Installed - torqued to 90ft pounds









Only decent shot I have at the moment. Looking at the car from the rear, it looks so wide, seriously favorite angle of the car to look at.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

As promised, here is a continuation of the previous post. I was able to pull the GTR out this afternoon in yet the same snow storm and grab a few more pictures. I lowered the rear maybe a 1/4 inch, any lower I will be hitting the inner fender lip. Here are a few more pictures of the new stance. 

You can see my STi hangin' out beside Godzilla


















Gap looks bigger in the photos, but at the center of the top of the wheel, I can't get anymore than the tip of my finger in between the rubber and the fender.


















Top edge of the tire is flush with the outter fender now









What do you guys think?


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

stunning mate the ssrs set it right off


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks nice


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

i really like your car mate ;-)
... and i love the snow ahahahahahahah


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

cox said:


> i really like your car mate ;-)
> ... and i love the snow ahahahahahahah



Hahaha, you want some? Wish I could ship you about 6 feet of it.

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Past Update - Apexi Dual Intake Install*
I came across a bunch of older pictures from last year after I took delivery of my GTR. I'm pretty sure this was the very first thing I purchased for the new car, and paid way too much for it, but that's another story. Pictures are limited, but it's better than nothin, right? 

Woke up one sunny, super hot summer morning to this waiting for me at the door



























First thing I encounter as I removed the stock airbox, this is how the panel filter looked, unreal. The filter appeared as though it was just crammed into the box without actually taking the lid off for install.









Figuring out how the brackets went together









All done









After sweating my bag off in my garage for a couple hours, figured it was a good time to take my old lady out for a nice sushi dinner


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

scott240 said:


> Hahaha, you want some? Wish I could ship you about 6 feet of it.
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys!


ahahahahahahahahahahahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Random outing with some friends*

Here are just a couple shots taken over the course of last summer that I really liked. I definitely need to get behind the camera more often.

My chum shot this one. (completely stock, super low mileage s13, my GTR, my friend's sr20/silvia faced 240 coupe)









Hanging out on an old helicopter pad at a local hospital that has since been closed









And I really liked this one, even though it is more Subaru related 









And a couple shots with my good friend right after he got his MK4 Supra



























Definitely going to try and track down some more photos from over the summer. Footage from auto-x, random meets, and late night cruises. Oh, and I'm pretty sure my rear turbo is leaking oil like a pig


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Winter Warm-up Video*

Enough with the pictures, here are a couple videos I took with my go-pro of the GTR warming up in the garage. I start it up at least once a week to let the fluids circulate, and to let Godzilla know I haven't forgot about him during his winter hibernation 

Cold start, -20 degrees celcius, middle of January in Canada.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Project Burning Oil*

Like I mentioned in a previous post, it appears as though I may have a turbo oil seal on the way out, which would explain my incredibly smelly exhaust and slight blue tinge when revving up the motor. It has really been bugging me the last few weeks not knowing exactly what is going on inside that RB26 of mine. 

I've done a ton of reading, seems as though quite a few others have had similar symptoms. I don't have loss of power, still boosting fine, no strange noises etc and I'm not burning all that much oil either, but it is somehow getting into my exhaust system and burning. 

Now, I haven't done a compression or leak down test yet, those will eventually happen to find out of the overall condition of my ring-lands, but for now, I can check my plugs and intake piping for any pools of oil. While the plugs were out, I rechecked the gaps (.8mm) and reinstalled.

I have a little time this afternoon so I pulled my plugs to check if they were soaked and covered in oil. I also returned my crankcase ventilation system back to stock, removing the catchcan setup, at least for the time being. 

Here are a few pictures of my plugs, all dry, thank god. Piston tops definitely have residue, most likely a buildup of carbon, but none of them had a pool or puddle or any visible liquid oil spots.

Oil level when cold - a smidge high









Crankcase vent hoses clean - not coated in oil









Plug 1









Plug 2









Plug 3









Plug 4









Plug 5









Plug 6









I'm planning on taking off the downpipe this coming week to have a peak at the exhaust side of the turbos, as well as checking my intake and intercooler piping. 

I'm really hoping that either the PCV wasn't working 100% and after a good cleaning today it will sort the problem out. I have a strong feeling that this is just a case of a little too much engine oil mixed with higher than stock boost creating some blowby, but at this point I'm not really sure.

What do you guys think?


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

....Bueller?


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

hello,

it is very cool to see your thread. interesting pics and a stunning car. R32 GTR looks great in black!! black is a very good change to the standard grey or white R32 GTR 

I really like it to see people from all sides of the world which have a passion for the GTR.

In the video I see only white smoke. I think it is normal at -20 degrees.

cheers


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

roki_86 said:


> hello,
> 
> it is very cool to see your thread. interesting pics and a stunning car. R32 GTR looks great in black!! black is a very good change to the standard grey or white R32 GTR
> 
> ...


Cheers mate!

I figure most of that smoke is because of the cold, thing I can't get over is the smell of the exhaust, very rich/burning oil smell.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Update - Winter Cleaning & Checkup*

Small update for today. I had a couple hours this afternoon to tinker with the car. I cleaned the stock PCV valve, and returned all the stock crankcase hoses back to their original locations, started up the car, and let it run for a little while. Definitely less lingering smoke from the exhaust, and for sure doesn't smell half as bad, but there still is a tinge of burnt/burning oil in the fumes.

Next up, I wanted to get the car up in the air a bit and start taking some of the frontend apart. Someone tedious with the grill, I was a bit hesitant because I always seem to break something in the process of removal. To my surprise, the front bumper came off fairly easily and quickly. Took the BPV's off and again, was surprised to see no pools of oil anywhere, however there was a slight film or even oil vapor in the hoses and pipework. 



















Awesome shape I'd say for 20+ years









Springs seemed to move freely, definitely wouldn't hurt to clean them while they are out


















I'd like to clean the diaphram and spring, but not entirely sure what to use, *what do you guys suggest?*


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

*HUGE Update - Turbo Surprise!*

It's been a couple weeks since my last update. I cleaned up some mechanical parts, checked lines, and tightened clamps, everything was looking good to have the car ready for spring in a few weeks. I had some time, and decided I would finally re-run my boost controller wastegate hoses and ditch the stock hardlines. 

I started taking apart some of the intake plumbing to gain access to the wastegates, my hands are much too big to squeeze in there. 









More stuff coming out for additional room









After much of the piping was off I had a chance to see the compressor side of the turbos. What the F is that!?









Little bit of oil, ok no problem, but I'm pretty sure there is a huge pebble just sitting there!!!! How did this not get sucked through the turbo?!









Ok, so my quick and easy afternoon has turned into a double turbo pull, not happy. 

Off with the downpipe - not a Greddy unit like I was told, thanks seller.









Enough parts off to see the twins!









Another shot of how I found my turbo surprise - I really can't believe this has been sitting here for over a year, SO lucky.









And finally, the front turbo is off. 









Now, the front turbo has quite a bit of in and out shaft play, no idea if it is out of spec, but i can't imagine it would be 'ok'. Rear turbo isn't out yet, but I can feel that there is quite a bit of play in it as well. I will know more once it is out and the dump-pipes are off. Being on a limited budget I'm kind of in a shitty spot. Either shell out for rebuilds, for 1000-1200$ or find a good set of R34 or N1 turbos for less than 1K.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

are they standard turbos or aftermarket?


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

As far as I know they are the standard units.


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

maybe a good "steel" rebuild and not a used turbo set?


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

cox said:


> maybe a good "steel" rebuild and not a used turbo set?


I was thinking that as well, but if I'm lucky I will be getting a rebuilt set of r34s, so hopefully that won't break the bank, or my car!


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey guys, another small update. I pulled the rear turbo and manifold off this morning and had my first rear good look at the turbine. This confirmed my suspicions of the rear turbo causing a oil leak/burning oil. 

Here is an upclose look at the compressor blades, still not a clue how it didn't suck the pebble through, looks as though it sure tried!









Here is a quick little video of how much play there is, so unreal lucky this turbo didn't give up the ghost while I was driving.





What do you guys think? Pretty crazy eh?


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Holy crap! 13+k views on my thread, that's crazy! 

*HUUUUGE UPDATES - Brakes/lines/turbo swap!*

After laying low for a few weeks and trying to figure out what I wanted to do with the car, I came across a brand new rebuilt set of R32 N1 turbos for sale for a decent price and had to jump on them. 2+ weeks for shipping within Canada, the new units finally arrive. 

In the meantime waiting for the new turbs, I tackled cleaning up and painting my brakes. They have been bothering me since I bought the car, looking so dull and plain (with a little rust too!). In the process got to install my new stainless lines I've had sitting in the garage for 6 months lol

Calipers looked great, just dirty





After everything is cleaned up and painted



I used a paint marker to do the lettering, then a few coats of hi-temp clear, I think they turned out awesome!



And everything back on the car


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Update - Turbo Swap*

I didn't waste much time once these turbos arrived at my doorstep. After figuring out how I was going to tackle this giant headache of a job, I jumped in with both feet. Over the course of 3 days this past week, several skinned fingers and a sore back, the car was back together. After checking and double checking all lines, and priming the oil system, car started up without a hitch and sounded smooth as glass. 

After letting the car idle for a good 30 minutes, I was happy to see there were no leaks of any kind, however, was still showing signs of burning oil. Due to time constraints the last couple days, I was only able to get the car out for a proper drive today. I took it easy and tried to get the boost controller dialed in for the new setup. I went out with a couple buddies, and after 30 minutes of driving I am no longer showing any signs of any oil burning! Must have been residual traces of it left in the system, whatever it is, I'm beyond happy that has cleared up.

I have been so busy, I didn't grab many pictures, wish I did.

Brand new, fully rebuilt and balanced r32 N1 turbos with full steel internals!



Starting to put them together before they go in





Rear turbo in!



The twins are in!



Pretty much all bolted back up



Ready to hit the streets! Minus the hood obviously 



First thing I had to do was give it a good bath, it was filthy sitting all winter


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey thanks!

I had it out pretty much all day today and it is running great! No burning oil smoke, no weird sounds, no leaks, I think this turbo swap has been a success!


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks good m8


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Update - Decat & Clutchline*

After feeling out the new N1 turbos and starting from scratch again with the Greddy boost controller, I still felt like the car wasn't nearly as punchy as I was hoping. I've taken care of the intake, dumps, frontpipe and catback, I figured the only thing that was maybe holding me back was the catalytic converter. 

So, I got the car in the air, dropped what looks like the factory cat from 20+ years ago, and had a look. The honeycomb was all cracked and there was material rattling around inside. To me, I would say it was time for removal.

Inside of the cat - looked pretty rough


Used a long prybar and pounded out all this crap


Full straight through exhaust system now!


After installation, I took the car out for a ride. A little more tweaking of the EBC and it feels like it is pulling harder and boost is coming on earlier. 

And while I was under the car, figured it was a good time to finally install my stainless braided clutchline I've had for 6+ months lol


----------



## Johnnyghia (Aug 31, 2012)

Really enjoyed reading your tread. Lovely motor. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks mate!

I won't being doing too much more this season in the way of 'mods' but I will be taking the car in some auto-x at some point and attending some meets. Stay tuned for more pictures!


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

In case anyone noticed, I am still rolling on my old rims, the Blitz Racing setup. I had originally sold these to a good chum of mine to help fund the SSR's. After having them sit in my garage for 6 months until early May, I took the car out only to find that 2 of the 4 wheels were bent! Something the seller conveniently left out in our dealings. Needless to say, I am not a happy camper! Luckily though, my chum only bought my Blitz's as track backups and lent them back to me so I could drive my GTR until things were sorted and I found a new set of wheels!

Here is a quick video of the worst of the two wheels on a balancer.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Here is a quick little update for today. Was real nice out this morning so I grabbed a buddy of mine and we went for coffee and a cruise. I was able to get a good listen to the car as my chum drove around, it's not very often I hear/see the car from outside. 

Here is how the car looks as of today. 


And a quick little 1st and 2nd gear drive by






What do you guys think?


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Update - Fender Rollin'!*

So today I had my buddy over to do some work rolling my inner fender lips on the GTR. The last time I lowered the car I was rubbing badly, so it was time to make this work properly. Luckily, each fender rolled without issue, and I was able to lower the car even a smidge more. Here are a couple pictures, not the best, I was too busy workin then driving  Happy to say I'm not rubbing anymore!

My chum setting up the roller, giving me pointers on how to use it.


Fronts complete, on to the rear!


Here is how the car currently sits after a quick cleaning.







What do you guys think!?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

looking good - nice end result with the turbos.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks man!

I need to setup a decent photoshoot, other than in my driveway lol

Might as well update my modlist, lots has changed since the first post.

*Engine:*
- Brand new rebuilt R32 N1 Turbos (balanced with full steel internals)
- Beatrush Rad Cooling Panel
- N1 oil pump
- JUN oil collar
- Eagle rods
- ARP Headstuds
- New crank bearings (unknown make)
- Cryo treated gears
- New OEM water pump
- New idlers tensioners and springs 
- Greddy timing belt 
- Head re-surfaced by Creaser with new valve seals and brass valve guides with port and polish
- Cometic metal head gasket 
- Full Nissan RB26 OEM gasket set; all gaskets replaced including copper washers for turbo oil and coolant lines, 
- New front and rear main seals 
- New silicone heater hoses and stainless steel hose clamps 
- Samco rad hoses 
- BLITZ copper core rad
- R34 NUR GTR center coil pack garnish
- Spec stage 3+ 6 puck sprung clutch
- Divorced Twin turbo pipe
- Apexi Dual intakes
- Mines titanium Dump pipes
- Greddy Downpipe
- Veilside 3" catback
- Intake manifold, rocker covers, coilpack cover, & TT pipe powder coated black
- Decatted stock cat pipe

*Suspension/Transmission/Brakes:*
- Yokohama Advan S2 tires (255/40/17)
- Blitz Racing Wheels 17x9.5 et22
- New OEM drilled and vented rotors
- EBC green stuff brake pads
- Cusco Type Zero-1 coilovers (11kg fronts/9kg rears)
- Cusco front & Rear strut bars
- Cusco Master cylinder brace
- HEL Stainless braided brakelines
- KTS Stainless braided clutchline
- Genuine C's Racing short shifter
- Project Kics 15mm spacer (rear)
- Bings 10mm spacer (front)

*Interior:*
- Alcantara shift boot
- Alcantara E-brake boot
- NISMO Ball Shift Knob - White
- Prosport Premium electric boost gauge (peak/hold/warning)
- Greddy Turbo Timer
- Nismo gauge cluster
- Nardi Steering wheel
- New pioneer speakers in door cars


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

nice to hear good news mate!


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks, Cox! Timing wise it almost worked out perfectly - finished the swap, snow disappeared


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Wash & Wax*

This past week was pretty nice weather wise, so I took some time to properly clean up the paint on the GTR. I saw this Maguiars kit a few months back and really wanted to try it out. Here are a couple after shots once the car was washed, clayed, compounded, polished then waxed. Needless to say, many beers were consumed and I killed most of a beautiful day in my garage 

Here are a few shots



















Half of the hood taken care of









Hood all done









After I finished up, my chum passed by in his STi. Check out this reflection!




























I grabbed this yesterday. I've wanted to get this picture for a while.









That's all for now!


----------



## TeCko (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks good..keep up the good work =)


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks TeCko!


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

*New Shoes & Boost Problems *

Not much to update on lately, missed a couple autox days, and up until this weekend, I was simply just enjoying driving the car. My buddy took his Blitz wheels back to go to a drift event so the GTR sat for a couple weeks. After a couple months of trying to sell my damaged SSR wheels, I gave up and bought some new wheels. I picked up a set of Miro 18x9.5 +20. I know they are knockoffs, but it was a good deal and our roads are way too rough to chance running a 3$k set of wheels. I also picked up another set of 15mm bolt on spacers, and Rays Duranuts that are still in the mail. 

Here are a couple shots after a bath over the weekend. I ABSOLUTELY love how the car sits and looks. I think the rear needs to come down just a hair though.














































Now on to the boost issues. The car ran and drove fine Friday night, boost felt great, no smoke either white or blue, it was a great day. Saturday, I wanted to mess with the boost controller again, so I headed to the highway for some full out passes, and immediately didn't have any power. I only boosted 3-4psi and that was at 6k+ rpm. Weird thing was, it still revved to redline, and driving out of boost, it seemed fine, no noises etc. Got home, took the front bumper off, checked all hoses, took bpvs off, made sure they weren't stuck open, which they weren't and re-installed with gasket sealer AND the gasket. 

I also took all the intake piping to the turbos off, double and triple checked everything, made sure wastegate actuators moved by hand, which they also did. Re-installed everything and went for a ride down the road and this time I had NO boost!? Boost gauge shows vacuum, then when accelerating the needle would slowly hit "0" and not actually climb into boost. I now have an absolutely gross rattle on rev-up and re-decel that sounds like its coming from the hot side. I'm fearing one or both turbos are f'd. Compressor wheels on both look fine, spin freely and have zero play. Also, neither are oily and there were no pools of oil in the mouth of the turbo. I took the downpipe off, and to my surprise nothing fell out. Is it possible that maybe my resonator or muffler have a blockage not allowing anything to escape? If so, I should still be able to boost something, right?

Now, it is entirely possible I have an intake leak somewhere that I missed and other than taking the dump pipes off, I won't know the condition of the exhaust wheels, but does anyone have any suggestions on this matter?


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Car looks awesome... With regards to boost problem actuators could be stuck/knackered or the stock boost solenoid could be fubard


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks mate, for the nice comments. 

I am running a Greddy profec b spec 2 boost controller, not the stock setup. It is entirely possible that the solenoid has bit the bullet, but the weird thing is, the car ran/drove fine Friday night then no boost Saturday afternoon.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

scott240 said:


> Thanks mate, for the nice comments.
> 
> I am running a Greddy profec b spec 2 boost controller, not the stock setup. It is entirely possible that the solenoid has bit the bullet, but the weird thing is, the car ran/drove fine Friday night then no boost Saturday afternoon.


If the solenoid is knackered you can use a MAC solenoid. They are EXACTLY the same as the ones Greddy, Apexi, LINK and many others use but without the labels and a hell of a lot cheaper. All you need to do is cut the plug of the old solenoid and solder it onto the MAC one.

I have one to go on my car when i install my LINK ecu and bought this exact one -http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111012984126


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

D-Ranged said:


> If the solenoid is knackered you can use a MAC solenoid. They are EXACTLY the same as the ones Greddy, Apexi, LINK and many others use but without the labels and a hell of a lot cheaper. All you need to do is cut the plug of the old solenoid and solder it onto the MAC one.
> 
> I have one to go on my car when i install my LINK ecu and bought this exact one -http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111012984126


Awesome, thanks for the headsup on that. I just finished putting everything back together, STILL have no boost!!! I'm going to plug in the stock solenoid later tonight or tomorrow once the car cools down and see if that makes a difference. If not, I will be pulling the turbos off for sure.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

scott240 said:


> Awesome, thanks for the headsup on that. I just finished putting everything back together, STILL have no boost!!! I'm going to plug in the stock solenoid later tonight or tomorrow once the car cools down and see if that makes a difference. If not, I will be pulling the turbos off for sure.


No worries mate. Hope you get it sorted!


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, looks like the turbos are coming off, yet again. I hooked up the stock solenoid and bypassed the factory hardlines under the plenum and still no boost. I'm about ready to torch this car and be done with it.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

*New Turbos & Injectors....and more problems*

AAAAANNNNDD I'm back at it. Car is still in one peice, and I haven't smashed it yet. It's been 3 months since my last update, and to be honest, up until last week, my GTR has been a permanent resident in my garage. However, luckily for me, when I bought my car, I had the option of adding additional warrenty through a third party company. The time had come to take advantage of it! Long story short, I bought some new turbos, all the fixing with them, rebuilt and flow tested injectors, and got the car up and running again!

Unfortunately for me, on my way home moments after getting my car back, I lost all oil pressure. I flatbedded the car home, and back in the garage it went. With the car in laid up again, I have taken some time to properly detail it and it getting looking even better. Most of the car has taken a 1-step paint correction, but in others some of the scratches I haven't been able to remove without wet sanding, and I'm not about to get into that. 

Anyways, here some pictures to keep you interested 

My backup set of injectors cleaned and flow tested (#6th wasn't servicable)









Christmas came early 









New stainless braided oil lines 









New stainless water lines









New exhaust manifold gaskets









...and the star(s) of the show









brand new freshness









And because this is a warrenty claim, my good friend's shop had to do the install. No big deal, I've done the swap once, at least I knew it was in good hands, they are the only shop in town that ever touch my cars.







[/URL]

The oil restrictor bolts I specifically ordered for this install were the wrong size, so we welded and redrilled my stock bolts to 1mm. Hardest part was finding a bit that small lol









All back together, started right up, smooth as glass and not a single leak!









The car back at home, unfortunately with oil pressure issues now, but it looks great standing still 










Thats all for now, going to be tearing into the bottomend next week to investigate the cause of no oil pressure. Hopefully it was just the pump shitting the bed and everything looks fine. Any suggestions on what I can look for without dropping the oil pan?


----------



## przemson (Nov 8, 2011)

All the best with the car man

If you would like a drawing of your car please let me know I do Realistic Car Drawings with pencils and markers


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Update - Operation Engine pull*

Hey guys, updates have been slow as of late, however I managed to tackle a huge amount of work on my own. I borrowed a friend's hoist and pulled the motor without any help, felt pretty good doing that and really wasn't as bad as expected. Next time I have to do a turbo swap, I'm pretty sure I'm pulling the motor to do it!

Now, on to some pictures, I was excited to jump into this, so I didn't snap very many, but you get the idea. 










Just about everything disconnected and ready to start lifting









Slowly starting to pull out









Finally disconnect from transmission & Spec clutch









Home free!









RB powerplant sitting pretty on the stand









Another view of the brand new turbos & stainless lines









I've got some cleaning to do now (95% of the A/C removed too!)









After removing all bolts/nuts from oil pan, I had to re-lift the motor, pull the flywheel off, so I could remove the 4 rear bolts that I didn't know about. At least I got to see the rear main seal was new and properly sealed & no leaks!









Oil pan off, oil has a fair share of shavings 









Now a couple views of the bottomend. Nice to be able to see exactly what I'm running. Eagle rods and ARP studs, NICE!









And where I've left off. I've turned the crank back and forth and there doesn't seem to be anything visably wrong. No noises when the crank rotating, not sure what else to look for without taking more apart.









Next step I guess will be taking off the harmonic balancer, timing covers and belt and then the oil pump to inspect. Any other suggestions?


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice, nice


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Remove the rod caps and inspect the bearings


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

steveyturbo said:


> Remove the rod caps and inspect the bearings


Thanks mate, that is next on the list when I return home later this weekend.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice build mate... A good thread,keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. I wish i had taken more pictures along the way, it would help others that are in the same boat as I am.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

*UPDATE - Main bearing condition*

Hey again guys. I had some time this afternoon to pull off some more of the bottomend and have a look at the condition of the mains. I also had a peek at some of the shavings in the oil pan, and on the screen in the oil pickup, not liking what I'm seeing. However, I didn't spin a bearing like I originally suspected, which is a huge relief, but looks like I may have to get the crank polished at the very least.

Here are some pictures, they will explain much better than I can.

Main bolts removed (proper sequence of course)









Crude, but easy way to keep track of everything 









Nice to see my oil pump screws aren't backed out









Some scoring on only 2 or 3 bearing surfaces (this will have to be polished at the very least, I think?)









And the worst of all of them (only one like this)









Now onto the condition of the mains. Lots of wear! To me, this looks like oil starvation, can someone chime in here?

1 & 2









3 & 4









5, 6 & 7









Now, I am fairly new to building bottomends, but does any of these bearings or surfaces look like they could cause a drop in oil pressure once the oil is warmed up? Should I be looking else where for answers? Oilpump? Any help would be appreciated guys, thanks!


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Can anyone shed some light here? 

Maybe my thread would be better suited in the projects forum now?


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

are your big ends not damaged also??
big ends usually go well before mains on any engine
is your oil pump broke?
how much oil was in the sump when it had problems?

and i agree looks oil starved to me


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Darbo said:


> are your big ends not damaged also??
> big ends usually go well before mains on any engine
> is your oil pump broke?
> how much oil was in the sump when it had problems?
> ...


I haven't made it to the oil pump yet, so I'm not sure if there are any issues there or not. As far as oil capacity, I've never had any less than at the hump on the dipstick, I had always overfilled at least 0.5Ls.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

This video will paint a better picture. the 'knock' or 'rapping' noise wasn't pronounced as much on my motor, and seemed like it would only occur around 3k rpm. Now thinking back, I can say that it was showing early signs of this noise months ago, but I wasn't able to pinpoint it, but I guess hindsight is 20/20.

This is not my video.


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

thats a crank rattle
theres not enough force to create the knock on idle 
then the revs increase you hear a knock
rev it some more and somtimes the increase in oil pressure will overcome the knock and it will go quiet again 4k onwards

needs a full strip and clean of everything that has a oil gallery feeding it


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Uuughh, I was afraid of that. I was hoping to be able to polish or regrind the crank, find the appropriate bearings and reinstall.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

*UPDATE - Con-rod bearings*

Hey guys, a slight continuation from my previous post. I got around to pulling off the rod caps today to have a peak at the crank rod journals and bearings. All the journals on the crank were in excellent shape which was nice to see. Bearings on 4/5/6 all had what looked like slight oil starvation, but you can be the judge, here are the pictures....




























Four









Five









Six









The motor is going to be shipped off next week or the following week after Christmas to be torn down and machined and rebuilt, hopefully something like this doesn't happen again


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

a top quality oil pump,baffled sump and for extra protection an accusump would be a good way to go,especially if you track your car a lot


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

simon tompkins said:


> a top quality oil pump,baffled sump and for extra protection an accusump would be a good way to go,especially if you track your car a lot


Most definitely, agreed. The car doesn't see all that much track time, but next time around I will be getting the Tomei sump baffle and I'm thinking of rebuilding the N1 pump with the reimax gear set.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Anyone want to chim in on how those conrod bearings look? Obviously not going to reuse them but looking for an answer on their condition.


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

i didnt remember your mileage mate.... but the some of the bearings have a lot of wear imho ;-)


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

cox said:


> i didnt remember your mileage mate.... but the some of the bearings have a lot of wear imho ;-)


I know  They have around 4k kms on them


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

My money is on the oil pump being chuffed or not installed correctly.

I seem to recall something a while back about some counterfeit or crappy n1 oil pumps??


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Simonh said:


> My money is on the oil pump being chuffed or not installed correctly.
> 
> I seem to recall something a while back about some counterfeit or crappy n1 oil pumps??


That is what I'm hoping to find later today when I pull the timing belt and get to that oil pump. Would be real nice to have a definitive answer as to what happened. I have also heard there was a bad batch of pumps going around too, not sure if mine is one of them, it was installed brand new before I bought the car.

Crank should be out today then will be sent to one of the only shops I trust to check it over and polish it as needed, I'll then be able to figure out my bearings and go from there.


----------



## -GOJIRA- (Dec 3, 2013)

nice 32 mate, shame about the bottom end knock, thats cars tho hey haha,they can only come back stronger, and less money in our pockets!


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

-GOJIRA- said:


> nice 32 mate, shame about the bottom end knock, thats cars tho hey haha,they can only come back stronger, and less money in our pockets!


Haha, so true. If it weren't for my GTR, I would have sooooo much more cashflow for other things, like building my house lol


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Stripping the bottomend.....continued*

I made some more progress before Christmas day to further inspect and remove the crank to send it off 

Had to buy a new puller, mine wasn't big enough for the harmonic balancer









Timing covers off, belt looks in good shape, will replace it anyways since it is off 









Timing pulley and oil pump off, bare snout showing









Rear main seal off, almost time to remove the crank!









Finally checking out the pump itself. To be honest, without opening it up, it looks fine









Drive inside looks good can't see cracks etc









Engagment wear marks on the Jun pump collar. To me, it really looks like not much is actually driving the pump. Why with the bigger collar does only a couple millimeters drive the pump?









What do you guys think of this?


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Big Update!*

It's been almost 9 months since anything has been done with the car. Since we left off, the motor was shipped off to be torn down and rebuilt. Long story short, after a long, drawn out process, I finally got my motor back after 4 months! In that time, I accumulated some new parts so they were ready to go when I got the motor. Unfortunately not many pictures were taking during the build, but here are a few I got from the builder...




























During assembly









Finally back in my garage!









New sandwich plate to run an oil cooler









Had a local machine shop drill out and cut new threads for my oil pressure and temp gauges









All installed 









Resurfaced flywheel, new Spec Stage 3+ clutch and pressure plate









New throw-out bearing while I'm in there









Turbos and components installed - sooooo easy outside the car 









New motor mounts and slowly working the motor back into its home









Everything just about bolted up ready to go! New 19 row Mishimoto oil cooler hiding in the grill









Fired up after a few tries of messing around with the CAS. First start it purred like a kitten, then of course we had to set timing.









Once everything was good, first thing I did was give it a much needed bath 









Then make a much needed stop at the gas station, I was almost on fumes!









Then of course I had to meet up with a couple chums to show it off 









I am still in the break-in period but the car is running very smooth, power feels great - keeping it under 5lbs of boost at the moment, trying very hard to drive it normal for a few hundred kms 

What do you guys think?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

OMG that paint is immaculate, and love those wheels and paint finish on them too.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks man! I tinkered with detailing over the winter/spring once I got my new polisher and some ew products. Huge improvement in depth but still needs another step of polish before I'm happy with it.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

stunning man


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

well done mate... the car is a beauty!


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

wow what a lovely R32! well done!!!


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

Awesome looking car you got there


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

scott240 said:


> *Stripping the bottomend.....continued*
> 
> I made some more progress before Christmas day to further inspect and remove the crank to send it off
> 
> ...


What oil pump did you end up using in the end? The Jun collar is known to have a fair bit of drive engagement clearance. What were your clearances each side of the crank collar flats to inner oil pump gear?


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Supertec said:


> What oil pump did you end up using in the end? The Jun collar is known to have a fair bit of drive engagement clearance. What were your clearances each side of the crank collar flats to inner oil pump gear?


I ended up using a new N1 pump. No idea as far as clearances go, I would have to check with my builder to see what they were.

Here are the components of the new bottomend:

- Hastings piston rings set. Oem bore 86mm.
- ACL con rod bearings std size
- ACL main bearings std size
- Cometic head gasket. 0.51 thickness
- Block was honed and surface lapped
- New Nissan n1 oil pump
- Head was checked for valve seat leakage
- Head was surface lapped both head and block were lapped to 40 RA.
- New oem Nissan gaskets including oil pump, intake manifold.
- All bearing clearances are on set on .0003 of oem limit for extra clearance.
- New ARP headbolts 
- Crank shaft was micropolished and checked for straightness.

Here are a couple new pictures from yesterday after my second trip out. I'm about 75kms in thus far. My main concern is oil pressure, and it seems right on par with N1 pump specs. On cold start-up, I'm at about 6 bar (90 psi) and on warm idle dead on 2 bar (30 psi). My eyes have been glued to my gauges lol


----------

